# Who plays Gibson SG's here and pictures welcome!



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Just wondering how many of you guy's love SG's !

Just discovered them not long ago
and hardly pick up my Strat since then !!


Lou


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Louis said:


> Just discovered them not long ago
> and hardly pick up my Strat since then !!
> 
> 
> Lou


with the way medical science is these days, i'm sure there is a cure or treatment available. hang in there!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Like my SGJ and my strat. It goes back and forth which one I prefer. They're both great.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sure this guy must own one. See the similarity in the design?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

After finding my '62 SG Special several years ago, EVERY other guitar I've played (there have been _many_) felt like a distant second. Mine is 5+lbs of ridiculous tone and just does everything _right_. The single exception to nothing else measuring up was actually _another_ SG, an early 80's SG Special, which was a much closer second than all the rest. I should have kept it as a back up but, at least it's in good hands now (and remains local ;^ )

"Love" of SGs may be an understatement for me then...ha ha!




View attachment 12369

View attachment 12369


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have never been attracted to Sg's for some reason. I guess the styles of music that i play dont require it. Having said that, I saw a band on TV not too long ago and the female signer was playing this 3 pickup configuration SG and it seemed like a pelham blue in colour, not sure of that. The bands name i forget but it had 'Georgia' in it.
Anyways, really cool and different sounding. When i think SG, i think of Angus Young or Derek Trucks.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Young can sure pound out the power chords and make them sound monstrous huge, but I prefer Truck's mastery and subtlety.

Me, I like Guild's original answer to the SG, the S-100. Better balance and a wickedly fun player.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup! I have one in the stable. Mine's a 1992 '67 reissue Custom.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

A Special with a set of '57 Classics and reflectors.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Meet my 2005 '61 RI SG.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's a pic


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The only Sg I had owned was an '07 (?) '61 RI VOS Special...





There was no neck dive on it at all, a pleasant surprise,
but I felt like I was really reaching to play an open chord.
Beautiful guitar, but moved it along.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've never been overly fond of the look but I love the tone of a 61 RI with 57's. I had one briefly and do plan on getting another.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Watch Marino at 8 minutes give a hard time to his Vibrola,.....Beautiful!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0P_DRMFsk


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

2007 SG '61 RI Guitar of the Week number 35. Antique Satin Walnut. 57 Classic 57 Classic Plus. Number 165 of 400 made.



















2003 SG Special Faded. Worn Brown. Ebony fingerboard.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

marcos said:


> I have never been attracted to Sg's for some reason. I guess the styles of music that i play dont require it. Having said that, *I saw a band on TV not too long ago and the female signer was playing this 3 pickup configuration SG and it seemed like a pelham blue in colour, *not sure of that. The bands name i forget but it had 'Georgia' in it.
> Anyways, really cool and different sounding. When i think SG, i think of Angus Young or Derek Trucks.


A couple years ago, Gibson made a Jeff Tweedy sig SG in Pelham Blue, with a vibrola and 2 pups. Gorgeous guitar. One of the few SG's that really made me think I might need one. I did resist the urge though. Still just not an SG guy - YET!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm sure this guy must own one. See the similarity in the design?


Batman?










Here's mine. '85 standard. custom ordered, double black, best hardware at the time.
kluson tuners, tim shaw paf's. my influence was/is tony iommi. still loving it.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

StevieMac said:


> After finding my '62 SG Special several years ago, EVERY other guitar I've played (there have been _many_) felt like a distant second. Mine is 5+lbs of ridiculous tone and just does everything _right_. The single exception to nothing else measuring up was actually _another_ SG, an early 80's SG Special, which was a much closer second than all the rest. I should have kept it as a back up but, at least it's in good hands now (and remains local ;^ )
> 
> "Love" of SGs may be an understatement for me then...ha ha!


I have to agree with this one! :smile-new:

To be honest I wasn't really into SGs until I bought the 80s SG Special Steve was selling. There's something magical about this resonating mahogany plank, by far the most dynamic guitar I've ever played!

But it's really hit or miss with these, some of the more recent ones I've played didn't quite have the same amount of mojo.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]

1974 Standard...workhorse and mod platform for 2 decades. Hard to believe during those 20 years I only had one electric!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

ed2000 said:


> 1974 Standard...workhorse and mod platform for 2 decades. Hard to believe during those 20 years I only had one electric!


That is one cool SG!!! I love it.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

dleake said:


> 2007 SG '61 RI Guitar of the Week number 35. Antique Satin Walnut. 57 Classic 57 Classic Plus. Number 165 of 400 made.


Very nice. I liked so many of the GOTW that were prevalent in Gibson's 2007 production. I recently acquired #20 which isn't an SG so I won't post a pic but I wanted it ever since I saw one in person in summer of '07. Long time coming.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm sure this guy must own one. See the similarity in the design?


Batman plays a Variax.

I'm just saying.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Batman plays a Variax.
> 
> I'm just saying.


hmm


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> I'm sure this guy must own one. See the similarity in the design?



i dunno dude, i think batman plays a strat and a tele


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just remembered the bands name that has a female signer who plays an SG. Alabama Shakes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That 74 looks like a real survivor. Probably only get one or two different tones out of it, eh?


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

There's a few nice guitars here ,and Jokes !!...haha!!
It's nice to see that this place is Alive and Kicking !


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I've had this 1971 SG Deluxe for over 15 years. Super fast neck, light, and well balanced. It was my main guitar up until I started experimenting with P90's and single coils a few years ago.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> hmm


That's not Batman.

He's Chatman (Chinese fake).


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Seems to me he stopped climbing buildings,.......he's fat '


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> I've had this 1971 SG Deluxe for over 15 years. Super fast neck, light, and well balanced. It was my main guitar up until I started experimenting with P90's and single coils a few years ago.



P90's are amazing and fun to play , don't know about yours 
but mine has this old growling chunky tone and plays like s dream !!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's mine! It's a '72 ish SG Special, the bridge pu is a 70's Bill Lawrence and the neck pu is the original mini humbucker.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

zurn said:


> Here's mine! It's a '72 ish SG Special, the bridge pu is a 70's Bill Lawrence and the neck pu is the original mini humbucker.



Nice !!.......I like the curved on the left side yours have !
The saddle piece is wide on this year ?........is that original? 
Lots of play for Harmonics adjustment


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Got two - a '68 SG Junior with a short Maestro Vibrola and a '74 Special, now with JS Moore mini-humbuckers, that I scored off Keto here. Both have the narrower 1 5/8" neck width at the nut that I like for slide. Jay Kolanda from NTL Guitars in Nashville set up the Junior to my specs. He worked on Skynryd's guitars for yrs and also Frampton's, Nugents, etc. He mentioned that Gary Rossington preferred the exact neck profile that I did and might even be interested in the Junior, which I thought was cool.

Besides the comfortable neck profile, I dig the light weight (they're 6.1 and 6.4 lbs respectively) and the access to the upper frets. The willowy necks are what they are - sometimes it works against them and sometimes for them depending on what you're trying to do. Both of mine are balanced really well, which is something you don't always get with an SG. I think heavy tuners (Grovers and such) and the wider/heavier necks work against some SG's and make them neck-heavy. In any event, I love mine, especially for slide!!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Louis said:


> Nice !!.......I like the curved on the left side yours have !
> The saddle piece is wide on this year ?........is that original?
> Lots of play for Harmonics adjustment


Yup it's the original bridge, they call them the harmonica bridge. I love that bridge, it's very comfortable on the hand.

Edit: Kluson has reissued them, http://www.wdmusic.com/kluson_harmonica_bridge_steel_with_brass_saddles_khbs.html


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I like 'em !!!!
I've had a few over the years. Here's my current SG/LP squeeze.....sorry...crappy iPhone pix.
61 Historic SG Les Paul. Bigsby B5, Throbak Mick Taylor pickups







































Here's another I had earlier this year. 63' SG Jr.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Was a Bigsby ever been an original part for SG's
or they came with Vibrola's and then swapped for Bigs' ?

Also read a lot on how a Vibrola/Bigsby help for neck dive.

Nice by the way!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Louis said:


> Also read a lot on how a Vibrola/Bigsby help for neck dive.
> 
> Nice by the way!!



ABSOLUTELY !!!! by far the best balanced SG I've played


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

zurn said:


> Here's mine! It's a '72 ish SG Special, the bridge pu is a 70's Bill Lawrence and the neck pu is the original mini humbucker.


Tough to tell from the angle and lighting, but is the neck pickup cover bakelite? My first 'quality' guitar was a '74 Gibson SG Special, and both those mini-humbuckers had black bakelite covers, instead of the chrome or nickel ones usually found on Gibson's mini-humbuckers. The first of many that got away...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my 60's Tribute SG with the added Bigsby B5.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Chito said:


> Here's my 60's Tribute SG with the added Bigsby B5.



Nice!,........are those Tribute without bound neck have a smooth fret finish on the side !


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

grumpyoldman said:


> Tough to tell from the angle and lighting, but is the neck pickup cover bakelite? My first 'quality' guitar was a '74 Gibson SG Special, and both those mini-humbuckers had black bakelite covers, instead of the chrome or nickel ones usually found on Gibson's mini-humbuckers. The first of many that got away...
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


It isn't chrome, it's a plastic cover. Is what's called bakelite? Here's a closeup pic :


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

What about a really nice Epiphone with Gibson PAF pickups?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

zurn said:


> It isn't chrome, it's a plastic cover. Is what's called bakelite? Here's a closeup pic :


Yep, that's the bakelite pickup. Ahhh, the memories. Thanks very much for the close up pic!

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, all this talk about SG's made me dig it out of the closet.

Mine is a 6 pound 2014 SGJ. Thin and light make it comfortable to spend time with. There is no neck dive with this one. I decided to drop the pickups flush today and give it a go. Played it through the Dr. Z and the '76 YGM3. It was nice to play and hear something like the SG today. The new pickup height really shines with the YGM3, tremolo engaged. I usually have the treble boost switch on for most guitars; but the SGJ really shines with the boost switch off.

I would like to spend some time with a few of the more vintage ones seen in this thread.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Tone Chaser said:


> Well, all this talk about SG's made me dig it out of the closet.


What !?!? .........closet ?!?!!.....shame !!

Now you need to show us your closet guitar !!

Ha!..Ha!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a cheapo Epiphone SG. Rather than post a picture of that (which isn't a Gibson anyway) how about this pic instead ?:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a cherry red SG standard and hate it! The neck is intolerable. Too long and it weighs a damned ton! Maybe I have to grow to love it but I hardly ever play it. I got it because of Angus pluw I loved the shape of it. It's always going out of tune!! I have already taken it in to L & M for a set up. They checked everything and said everything was okay. I just don't want it anymore. I would rather have another Parker instead! I have to dig up a picture on it.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Lola said:


> I have a cherry red SG standard and hate it! The neck is intolerable. Too long and it weighs a damned ton! Maybe I have to grow to love it but I hardly ever play it. I got it because of Angus pluw I loved the shape of it. It's always going out of tune!! I have already taken it in to L & M for a set up. They checked everything and said everything was okay. I just don't want it anymore. I would rather have another Parker instead! I have to dig up a picture on it.


What year is it ??

- - - Updated - - -



bagpipe said:


> I have a cheapo Epiphone SG. Rather than post a picture of that (which isn't a Gibson anyway) how about this pic instead ?:


Well , there's some pretty nice Cheapo out there!!
Even heard they're starting to have some Masterbuilt Ep's


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Louis said:


> What !?!? .........closet ?!?!!.....shame !!
> 
> Now you need to show us your closet guitar !!
> 
> Ha!..Ha!!


I shamefully have 21 guitars and am running out of space. I am currently doing maintenance and restringing about half of the guitars that I own. I have to once again thank Ti Ron for notifying us about the great guitar string sale of 2014 at Best Buy.


My storage racks hold about 10, 2 hang on one bedroom wall, 1 to 3 sit out on stands in the basement playing area; and there may be a few hanging in gig bags on heavy duty clothes hangers in the closet. There is a rotation process, and variation to it when I hear one calling for me.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Lola said:


> I have a cherry red SG standard and hate it! The neck is intolerable. Too long and it weighs a damned ton! Maybe I have to grow to love it but I hardly ever play it. I got it because of Angus pluw I loved the shape of it. It's always going out of tune!! I have already taken it in to L & M for a set up. They checked everything and said everything was okay. I just don't want it anymore. I would rather have another Parker instead! I have to dig up a picture on it.


Lola, you have to learn how to set up a guitar to your liking. I gave up on Long and McQuade setups a long time ago. My SGJ has an incredible neck and set up. I take my time making adjustments over a period of time. Mile high action is acceptable to some so called "techs" at L&M. My 2014 was very good from the factory, and I lowered the action by 1/2 of what it was. I have had it for a year (at the end of this month). Even today I made adjustment to the pickups to make up for lowering the action.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> What about a really nice Epiphone with Gibson PAF pickups?
> 
> View attachment 12384


Yup !!.....nice indeed!!....any clips ?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tone Chaser said:


> Lola, you have to learn how to set up a guitar to your liking. I gave up on Long and McQuade setups a long time ago. My SGJ has an incredible neck and set up. I take my time making adjustments over a period of time. Mile high action is acceptable to some so called "techs" at L&M. My 2014 was very good from the factory, and I lowered the action by 1/2 of what it was. I have had it for a year (at the end of this month). Even today I made adjustment to the pickups to make up for lowering the action.


The action is quite low on it! It's lower than my Parker. Playing it was a joy if I am sitting there but now that I am starting to get into jamming with others and playing in a band type scenario it just doesn't quite cut it comfort wise. My Parker weighs 3.5 lbs the neck is short and it's so versatile. I love my Parker so much! I can't say the same about my SG


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Tone Chaser said:


> I shamefully have 21 guitars and am running out of space. I am currently doing maintenance and restringing about half of the guitars that I own. I have to once again thank Ti Ron for notifying us about the great guitar string sale of 2014 at Best Buy.
> 
> 
> My storage racks hold about 10, 2 hang on one bedroom wall, 1 to 3 sit out on stands in the basement playing area; and there may be a few hanging in gig bags on heavy duty clothes hangers in the closet. There is a rotation process, and variation to it when I hear one calling for me.


Ok !!.....pull out the Camera and share your pain with us !!....lol

- - - Updated - - -



Lola said:


> The action is quite low on it! It's lower than my Parker. Playing it was a joy if I am sitting there but now that I am starting to get into jamming with others and playing in a band type scenario it just doesn't quite cut it comfort wise. My Parker weighs 3.5 lbs the neck is short and it's so versatile. I love my Parker so much! I can't say the same about my SG


Lola ,......what is a Parker and what model ??
what year is your SG ?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

So here is my Gibson. It's a "95"! It's in very excellent shape. Just a few minor surface scratches! It's a very excellent looking guitar but that's about it IMO!

My Parker Fly is 3.5 lbs like I said before. It has a composite neck of carbon fibre. You fingers just glide over the frets. The different sounds you can get out of it are amazing. The frets are made of stainless steel which should last me my lifetime. With the combo of these two outstanding features it makes for a very fast neck! It has Piezo pick ups on it which are active. This guitar is a thing of beauty. It's so thin and so comfortable. It's a 2004. I got it used for $1500 and the guy want $1700. This guitar retails around $2500. You just never want to play anything else once you have had a Parker in your hand. I am prejudiced! I will be buried with this guitar!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Lola said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Lola for your reply !
Love the Parker , I never seen or played one !
Any clips you've made of this guitar ?

Does you SG has a fat chunky neck ?


Lou


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't made any recordings playing my Parker. I will possibly at next band rehearsal. The neck on the Gibson isn't like my Parker it's sort of rounded. I don't know how else to describe it. The new Parker I am looking at is a Maxx. The one I want is almost $3K. I really want it but I also want an Egnater Rebel 20 tube amp. I played a Rebel at my friends house last week. I almost blew the doors off of the house. The more volume the better! It was so crazy sounding! Crystal was shaking in the dining room cabinets upstairs when my friend went to get a drink. I really need to have a sugar daddy(lol) or win a lottery!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Louis said:


> Nice!,........are those Tribute without bound neck have a smooth fret finish on the side !


Not in this nor the other 60's Tribute I have. A little fret end dressing on some of the frets could make it better. It doesn't bother me though.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've wanted a SG for years but have never found one I really like. One day I will own one.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> I have a cheapo Epiphone SG. Rather than post a picture of that (which isn't a Gibson anyway) how about this pic instead ?:


Works for me !!!!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't say I'm nuts about the look, and at 6'3, 230, they tend to look like a banjo on me, but the '09 Standard with Bigsby and Lollar Imperials is, out of the many guitars I've owned and flipped, one I definitely wish I had kept - the extra tonal girth of a Les Paul with the zing of a good Tele or Firebird, and the neck played itself.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Tone Chaser said:


> Lola, you have to learn how to set up a guitar to your liking. I gave up on Long and McQuade setups a long time ago. My SGJ has an incredible neck and set up. I take my time making adjustments over a period of time. Mile high action is acceptable to some so called "techs" at L&M. My 2014 was very good from the factory, and I lowered the action by 1/2 of what it was. I have had it for a year (at the end of this month). Even today I made adjustment to the pickups to make up for lowering the action.


Someone would definitely have to walk me through this process. I would be scared to death to tinker around with something of this magnitude.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> Someone would definitely have to walk me through this process. I would be scared to death to tinker around with something of this magnitude.


I dont think anyone can talk you thru a setup that is determined by the limitations of your guitar and more important,
your specific preferences.
A quick look on Utube, will shouw you how to set intonation, neck relief, pickup heights, string hieghts etc.
Knowing what action, pickup tones and other adjustment suits your playing is completely up to you.

All guitars have limits to how much they can be adjusted, but inside those limits are your preferences.

Learn what you like and then adjust your guitar to make it happen.
Making it happen is by far the simplest part. Most of the time its just a matter of turning a screw with a screwdriver.

G.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It doesn't look that easy. I guess I will have to do some homework and figure stuff out! I know that I am capable but I am just damned scared that I might screw up badly. I will check things out. Now, if I have any questions you can be sure that I will be asking a lot! I hope someone will have answers if I need them.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lola said:


> It doesn't look that easy. I guess I will have to do some homework and figure stuff out! I know that I am capable but I am just damned scared that I might screw up badly


But that's how you learn (and I've learned much)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What if I permanently dismember something or damage it? What then? That's what I am totally afraid of!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lola said:


> What if I permanently dismember something or damage it? What then? That's what I am totally afraid of!


About the only real "damage" you could do, would be to over tighten the truss rod.

Once a guitar is properly setup, it's only a tweak at any time after that.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Lola said:


> What if I permanently dismember something or damage it? What then? That's what I am totally afraid of!


"I guess I will have to do some homework and figure stuff out! "

try that first....

G.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Lola said:


> What if I permanently dismember something or damage it? What then? That's what I am totally afraid of!


Then it becomes a Relic !!!

haha!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Joke aside , when you look for luthier tutorial 
in books or Youtube , you always need a shitload of diamond files,
radius sander of all degrees etc......etc...and more !

So I think you should get a real Luthier that
could do this for you .
When you bring a guitar to LM , do you know
if the guy who works on your guitar is a real pro or just
a guy that does small adjustments?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Louis said:


> Then it becomes a Relic !!!
> 
> haha!


OMG I hope not!


----------

